
The Nature of Leadership - snake117
http://neurosciencenews.com/leadership-mammalian-psychology-3021/
======
irickt
The paper is here:
[http://www.jenniferelainesmith.com/uploads/3/8/4/1/38419411/...](http://www.jenniferelainesmith.com/uploads/3/8/4/1/38419411/smith_et_al_2015_tree_leadership_in_mammalian_societies.pdf)

